# (EMERGENCY) Found my common pleco on the floor this morning.



## eventHorizon (Jul 18, 2014)

So I woke up this morning to find my common pleco had vanished from my tank. I searched a bit and found him dried up on the floor . I was, needless to say, heartbroken. And I know exactly how he got out too so I feel like I failed him (but I fixed the problem) As I was preparing his little funeral I saw some movement out of the corner of my eye. To make a long story short the little bugger is still alive and swimming.

Anyway I have him in a heated, 2.5 gallon hospital tank (he's still really tiny) with some stress coat, and he's starting to get a bit more active. I tested the water of his normal tank (a fully cycled 10 gallon for now, I'm waiting to move him to the 40 gallon that's cycling) and it's all good, so I'm thinking something startled him last night or he got curious. There are a couple guppies in the tank with him.

As of now he's moving is short little bursts His gills seem OK (they're moving fast but they're moving) and his mouth is moving, but it's his fins and eyes that I'm worried about. His tail fin has some red streaks in it, and I think his dorsal fin does too but I can't really tell. His eyes weren't completely dried up (they still had their shape) but I'm worried about any damage that may have happened from them drying up.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Eeeeeeeek!! How awful and awesome at the same time.

I can't think of anything you should do other than to keep the water super clean and keep him as stress free as possible (tank lights off and a place to hide).

Obviously keep a close eye on him and report back with any changes or if he gets worse. Good luck! I hope he makes it back to 100%


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh my goodness,poor little thing,and a shock for you !
i echo what Romad has said,as time will tell.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

50% water changes daily the first week, every other day the second week, wait 10 minutes before adding dechlor. Fresh water is the best healing medication there is, the 10 minute deal gives the fish a 10 minute shot of topical disinfectant, helps keep any bacteria at bay.

Years back I had a bristlenose that was a serial jumper. The second to last time I thought he was a goner for sure. I put him in a tank, swooshed him back & forth like you would a kid's friction car, hoping to get some water movement through the gills. After about a minute the gills start moving, he started wiggling. He had a dry spot on his side that was a bit sore, the water change routine healed him nicely.


----------



## eventHorizon (Jul 18, 2014)

Unfortunately he just passed  Poor little guy.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh so sorry to hear


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no :-( sorry to read this.


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

you learn something new every day, I had never heard of any type of pleco jumping, and I have owned at least 6 myself. never even read about this while doing my research. sorry for your loss


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry :-( He's in pleco heaven now.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I read on a forum today that one thing you can try for fish that jump is to swish them back and forth in the the water to force water into their gills and do this:

If they have not been out of the water too long, but still seem dead, there is a way to try and bring them back. If you can, try and keep the gills open by placing your fingers behind them. Then, with the fish's mouth open, put them under the water and move them forward through the water very fast. Keep trying this, and if lucky, your fish will be fine. This pushes water through the gills again, giving the fish oxygen and possibly regain consciousness.

Unfortunately, this won't help your pleco but maybe other reading the thread will read this and try it.


----------



## CustardCatfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I have heard so many crazy Pleco survival stories like this. They're amazing fish. I'm so sorry he passed. 

What Jadablu said! I once revived a kamikaze goldie doing this.


----------

